# Cleaning CPU with 70%/91% rubbing alcohol?



## GivingHope

I always used 70% (70% rubbing alcohol is all i had in my house) rubbing alcohol to clean old thermal paste... but i was told that 70% is bad and ineffective because its too impure.

does any1 have any experience with 70% vs 91% rubbing alcohol? I always feel lazy to buy 91% alcohol at the nearest drug store and i dont want to buy something that made no difference if they're supposedly the same


----------



## TEntel

It wouldn't be as effective as 91%, but it is still effective.

It isn't bad, just not the best.


----------



## GivingHope

70% works great for me but im just asking if its bad or not.

ppl told me i can corrode my heatsink bases with 70% but idk....


----------



## nathris

99% worked wonders for me, it was a bit more expensive than 70% but hey, whats $2?


----------



## Choggs396

I've used both, but I use the 91% if I have it.

Supposedly the 70% leaves some impurities after using it, but I never really noticed anything. Never had any problems. If you can get the 91% stuff I'd use it though.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Were can you get teh 91% stuff ?


----------



## Derp

If you already have 70% just use it, if you are worried after cleaning it let it air dry and clean it again to make sure the surface has nothing left on it. if you go out to buy some i think you have to ask for the 99% from the pharmacy, i could only find 91% on the shelves at longs so i just used it.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Were can you get teh 91% stuff ?

Pharmacies or local drugstores will usually have it.


----------



## d3daiM

It's a 1% difference man don't sweat it.


----------



## Mootsfox

I use the 91% for most everything because it's like $0.40 more than the 71% in the half quart size.

I have a liter of 99.953% that I use for anything that needs to be residue free.

For CPUs, 91% is a great mix of price and purity.


----------



## cathode

what about mineral spirits?


----------



## GivingHope

Im guessing using 70% is fine? So far i didnt have any probs but idk anyhing bout long term effects or its hidden dangers


----------



## TestECull

I use my shirt and get it all off. :\\ As long as the stuff isn't caked on, you don't even need any alcohol...


----------



## zaeric19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
I use my shirt and get it all off. : As long as the stuff isn't caked on, you don't even need any alcohol...

You will not get the surface nearly as clean if you don't use isopropyl alcohol. Just because it looks clean doesn't mean it is. True getting off the TIM doesn't require isopropyl alcohol necessarily but after removing the old TIM you still want to clean it with a lint free cloth and isopropyl.


----------



## myerz635

I used to use 70% and had no issues with it.....took awhile to get everything off but never had any problems. I use ArctiClean now and I'm glad i made the switch.


----------



## blupupher

91% takes a little less work to get the TIM off than 70%. I always take a new coffee filter and wipe it down when I am done.


----------



## CattleRustler

one day do this experiment, clean the crap out of a cpu/gpu or hs face with 91% IA like you normally would. Use a coffe filter cut into small pieces. Keep recleaning off the old paste until you are at the point where you would be satisfied, and would be letting it evaporate for the new application of tim. Now instead of applying your tim, use some citrus based cpu cleaner like ArctiClean (1). Look at your current piece of coffee filter, does it come back clean or is there new-found "mud" on it?


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I use 91% its better for cleaning because its a little better than 70%. It's only $2 at drug store. Also, its fun to light on fire!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

guys the 2nd result for "91% rubbing alcohol" on google is funny imo


----------



## ltbob

Drug Stores







I think I have 100 percent some where lol it doesn't say all it says is Rubbing Alcohol POISON!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
guys the 2nd result for "91% rubbing alcohol" on google is funny imo

lol


----------

